# Help me convert my '64 beetle: adapter plate



## EVfun (Mar 14, 2010)

I think that to avoid cutting the apron you have to choose the Net Gain Impulse 9 or something similarly short. I recommend you look through the VW section of the EValbum and see what has been shoehorned into the back of a Beetle. You will run into my buggy in that section if you click next long enough, but it is a clutchless conversion.


----------



## Goge (Dec 11, 2008)

Thanks EVFun, that's a great idea. I will hit them up for info on their bugs!

More data from my end: my motor is actually only 15.5" long after checking my CAD. And the end diameter (end opposite from motor-mating surface) is actually 9.4". All this assuming I really measured it right a couple years ago.

-Todd


----------



## bonewibb (Aug 30, 2009)

I went with adapter from Rebirth auto just for simplicity.


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

Goge said:


> How much distance is there for a 9" diameter motor, from the bell housing of the tranny to where the edges of a 9" motor would hit the rear apron?


Sorry I'm so slow, don't know if this still helps but I have *18 1/4"* from my tranny bell housing to the apron ('74 beetle). Keep in mind that's the available mount space, but you'll need additional space for placement -- 1-2" to fit the coupler over the tranny shaft.

I have an ES-31B that with the adapter plate fits with 1/2" to spare, but to get it on required cutting, bending, jacking, kicking, and swearing at the apron to get the motor onto the shaft. That usually takes me 1-2 hours. Once it's on the 1st inch it's about 5 min to slide it home, place and tighten the 4 mounting bolts. My apron will never be the same again though.


----------



## Goge (Dec 11, 2008)

bonewibb-
I'd love to hear any comments you might have about the Rebirth plate. I'd looked at that one, it seems very well though out.

Ziggy-
That's good info, thanks! I tried to measure mine with the motor still in, and came up with something around that number. My motor would be close or over that with, say, a RebirthAuto plate. Rebirth says their plate is 3.1" deep.

I'm still on the fence. I could make the apron removable, it involves drilling out a few spot-welds on each side. Then I could potentially get a spare apron and hack it up, leaving my old one untouched (except for drilled spot-welds). That would also make motor removal a snap, as I could remove the apron by undoing a couple bolts. I dunno.

I just drove my bug to my kids' soccer games this morning. I think I might miss that motor noise! Still on the fence...

-Todd


----------



## EVfun (Mar 14, 2010)

Your '64 appears to be a late '63 Beetle. The skinnier white lens turn signals and Wolfsburg crest didn't appear on the '64. The VW year was closer to the calendar year compared to US model years so finding a car registered as one year newer than the body indicates is not uncommon. 

That looks very clean and original. If it is still sporting the 40 HP engine and 6 volt electrical system I'm sure I would leave it stock. I've driven and enjoyed a number of 36 HP and 40 HP Bugs over the years.


----------



## Goge (Dec 11, 2008)

Yes, you know your bugs EVFun! If you saw the rear, you'd find the little 'beak' on the decklid isn't right for a '64 either. The VIN points to a build month of Aug '63, which I think is the very first month for '64 model year production. I just tell people that they were using up the last of the '63 model year parts on my car  Reality is that it probably got replacement parts that were the wrong year, but who really knows??

Engine case numbers point to a 1500 replacement motor. Oh, it's converted to 12V too.

It really is in nice shape, I picked it up 2 years ago for a veritable song. From a little old lady, no lie.

-Todd


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

Goge said:


> I'm still on the fence. I could make the apron removable, it involves drilling out a few spot-welds on each side. Then I could potentially get a spare apron and hack it up, leaving my old one untouched (except for drilled spot-welds). That would also make motor removal a snap, as I could remove the apron by undoing a couple bolts. I dunno.


I saw one once that had modified the apron with a hinge to swing out for easy access, that looked pretty slick and would be the way I would go if starting again. At this point it doesn't matter, I just stuck my motor back on and it only took a couple min of bending to slide it on, then an hour hunting around for the right bolts and stuff. Somehow one of my 4 bolts had grown an inch and no longer fits


----------



## Goge (Dec 11, 2008)

Starter bolt, hm?


----------

